
CISA: Chinese MSS actively targeting US Government and Industrial networks [pdf] - yabones
https://us-cert.cisa.gov/sites/default/files/publications/AA20-258A-Chinese_Ministry_of_State_Security-Affiliated_Cyber_Threat_Actor_Activity_S508C.pdf
======
nosmokewhereiam
I think F5 is MSFT. NFI.

